# Endnotes - Annesley Colliery - Photos 2005 - 2009



## Reaperman (Oct 19, 2009)

Having seen the recent thread on the Demolition of Annesley's bathouse and having recently heard that work had now begun on the headstock itself I've been looking through some of my photos from many visits to Annesley over the past few years.

I first visted Annesley in 2005 and the pit I saw then is very different to the one that those visiting saw up until the recent demolition, much changed for the worse in the time I've been visitng but with this post I'm trying to show Annesley as I remember it so I've biased the photos to include a range of earlier pictures of the main areas of the Colliery.


*The Bathouse and Canteen and Medical Centre (2005)*







Canteen











Pithead Baths Before extensive Vandalism / Theft / Pikeying
















Remnants











Baths











I've lost count of the amount of copys I've seen of this shot!






Boot Brush






*Bath House (2006 Film)*






Lockers,






Walkway between Canteen and Bathouse,






Swichroom,






Scale, Clean Lockers
















Dirty Lockers,






Baths,











*Headstock (2005 / 2006) *






From The Lower Level of the Headstock











From The upper level looking back down






Winding Wheels
















Keeping Cold out






Cage area






Airtight doors: Entrance / Exit






*The Pit Yard with Buildings / Rubble from the illegal demolition work (2005)*






*The Fan Drift (2005)
*





Inside the drift back filled with rubble,






Fan Blades






*Upstairs, Electricains Workshop (2005)*





*
Winding House (2007)*






Winder Remains











Workshop / Stores






Hdyraulic Ventilation Doors, Upcast Shaft






This brick frame mounted wheels to relay winding ropes photo of this in place on the healy hero website: http://www.healeyhero.co.uk/rescue/Collection/shane/annesley/a7.jpg





​Sorry to anyone on a slow internet connection as there are 50 photos in this thread,


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 19, 2009)

This is how things looked on my final visit in Febuary 2009 Shortly after permission to clear the site was granted.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 19, 2009)

Such a shame. Seeing the slow demise of the colliery breaks my heart.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 19, 2009)

What an excellant explore..has the site now completely gone?


----------



## MD (Oct 19, 2009)

excellent report


----------



## The_Revolution (Oct 20, 2009)

Excellent and very well documented.


----------



## MaBs (Oct 20, 2009)

These pictures are an excellent record of the site! It's a shame it was vandalised so bad and that its now gone.


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheers for the comments, I was a bit worried that there would be too many pictures for people to look through but thought I'd rather include more than less. 

I will try and dig out some of the photos /video from the film projection project we did in the baths a couple of years ago if anyones interested. I never did much with the footage at the time - Though its Something I'd been hoping to get back to when time and money allowed.


----------



## thompski (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the worst of the destruction from comparing your photographs from 2005 to more recent images seems to have been the action of the sites owners rather then the usual mixture of vandals and metal thieves. Even in its final days it was well worth a look in my opinion, and certainly worth a visit for anyone passing through Nottinghamshire.


----------



## fezzyben (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing reaperman, I'm glad I got to see the place before it went.


----------



## Indy500 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm impressed. Nice report there that man!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 22, 2009)

nice work reaperman,i think never too many pics of a good place id love to see more if you have them
thanks for sharing pics of this fine place
i came within 1 mile of here the other day but was told it was gone wish i would have not listened to a friend and gone in and had a look anyway


----------



## Tinkx (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work, wish it was closer to me


----------



## nursepayne (Oct 24, 2009)

Fantastic images as ever, the bath house is so perfectly captured in b&w.
It's such a pain this will go soon I've wanted to see it foe ages but it never grabs anyone's interest when I mention it. Maybe I will forward your thread so they can get some visuals


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 24, 2009)

nice shots fella


glad i saw some of it but for some reason i thought the other buildings had long gone not as recent as 2005 onwards, ahh well one day our local authorities will see the error of thier ways unfortunatly when its too late


----------



## james.s (Oct 25, 2009)

I took this yesterday with my phone (sorry about the quality)


----------

